# Öffenlicher Bereich > AllerWelts News / Smalltalk >  Gedanken zu Zumwinkel
Da es müßig ist sich darüber zu unterhalten, was für eine Sauerei das ist, wenn sich die Vorwürfe nicht als haltlos herausstellen (was ich gar nicht für so unwahrscheinlich halte), ein Gedanke zu einer Äußerung am Rande, heute auf Tagesschau.de gelesen:




> Wend fordert mehr Steuergerechtigkeit
> Der SPD-Wirtschaftspolitiker Rainer Wend forderte als Reaktion auf die Vorwürfe gegen Postchef Zumwinkel eine Begrenzung des Steuerabzugs für gutverdienende Manager. "Wer mehr als eine Million Euro pro Jahr verdient, darf für das Einkommen, das darüber hinaus geht, nicht auch noch Kosten von der Steuer abziehen", sagte Wend der "Rheinischen Post". In dem Fall müsse das Einkommenssteuerrecht gerechter gestaltet werden.


Da wird einem ja Angst und Bange, dass solche Leute unsere Gesetze machen. Allerdings kein Wunder, dass die Steuergesetze dann derart verquast sind.

Nein, Herr Wend, es ist beileibe nicht ungerecht, wenn man Ausgaben von den Einnahmen abziehen darf, ob es sich nun um 100 Euro Einnahmen oder 1 Million handelt. Ungerecht ist es, wenn der verbleibende Gewinn dann nicht versteuert wird, aber dafür haben wir ja die Steuerfahndung, Betriebsprüfungen und so weiter. Ungerecht ist es auch, wenn man, wie Herr wend, Gewinne besteuern will, die dem Steuerpflichtigen gar nicht in dieser Höhe zur Verfügung standen.

----------

Ich sehe gerade in seinem Lebenslauf:




> seit 1984 niedergelassener Anwalt 
> bis 12/2005 Gesellschafter einer Rechtsanwalts-, Notar- und Steuerberatersozietät mit Büros in Bielefeld, Bitterfeld und Solingen


Vielleicht sollte er sich mal von seinen ehemaligen Mitgesellschaftern das Nettoprinzip erklären lassen. 

Vielleicht aber auch weiß er es besser und es handelt sich um parteipolitisches Kalkül soetwas zu äußern, was es aber auch nicht besser macht.

----------


## Hua Hin

Zumwinckel hat ja schon eingeräumt, aber das ist nur die Spitze des Eisberges.

Dieser Wend(ehals) ist doch nicht ganz frisch.

----------

> Zumwinckel hat ja schon eingeräumt, aber das ist nur die Spitze des Eisberges.


Hast du dafür eine Quelle? Vorhin im Deutschlandfunk war davon noch nicht die Rede.

----------

Zumwinkel ist zurückgetreten.

----------

Tja, Deutschland braucht seine Vorbilder.

----------


## resci

wollte ja eigentlich Montag nach Lichtenstein fliegen, aber unvorhersehbare Ereignisse   ::  haben mich heute veranlaßt, nach Grand Cayman umzubuchen  ::  

resci

----------


## wingman

Zumwinkel ist für mich mit Sicherheit kein Vorbild, einfach nur ein gieriger Drecksack. Davon gibt es sicherlich noch reichlich.

----------


## Erich

Vorhin haben sie seinen Nachfolger im TV vorgestellt - ich hab nur zwei Schubladen, um Menschen zu beurteilen - der wird noch schlimmer, aber geht es sicher raffinierter an.

----------


## odd

Irgendwie gleichen sich die Geschichten nur die Laendernamen sind unterschiedlich. (Thailand oder Deutschland)

----------


## Hua Hin

...und es werden noch weitere folgen.
Das alles ist so traurig, dass es schon wieder lustig ist.
Der nächste Skandal ist ist die IKB-Bank, wovon die KfW 32% Eigner ist.
Vorstandsvorsitzende Ingrid Matthäus-Meier denkt nicht an Rücktritt.
Die Aufsichtsräte wie Wirtschaftsminister Glos, unser Aussenminister oder Finanzminister 
Steinbrück schieben die Verantwortung auf die Ratingagenturen, die die wertlosen amerikanischen Hypothekenkredite mit Tripple A Anleihen vermischt haben und für gut 
gut befunden haben.
Aber das wussten die doch schon vorher, oder?
Das höchste ist ja, dass der Steuerzahler schnell mal eine Milliarde aufbringen muss,
um die IKB zu retten. Die ganzen deutschen Banken sind nur gewillt 300 Millionen zusammen
zulegen. Da fehlen aber noch 200. Und wer weiss, wieviele Leichen noch im Keller liegen.
Und wenn dann Leute wie Chak mich fragen, ob ich mich gut fühle, wenn ich fast das selbe Geld bekomme, als wenn ich nicht arbeite, das mir nach 32 Jahren Arbeit zusteht, wird mir einfach nur noch schlecht.

Gruss Alex

----------


## Hua Hin

...mir wird noch viel mehr schlecht, wenn ich daran denke
die Binnenkonjunktur mit der Massnahme anzukurbeln, die Mehrwertsteuer von 17 auf 19%
anzuheben. Die nötige Altersvorsorge mit einer Abgeltungssteuer von über 28% kaputtzumachen und das Rentensystem den totalen Garaus mit einem nationalen Rauchverbot in allen Kneipen den Gnadenschuss zu geben.

Manchmal denke ich, es geht hier nicht mehr um Lobbyisten, Nein, die sind direkt aus der Anstalt gewählt.

Vielleicht ist Thailand da noch harmlos????

Gruss Alex

----------


## Samuianer

> ...
> Vielleicht ist Thailand da noch harmlos????


Den Teufel mit dem Belzebub austreiben?

----------

> ...mir wird noch viel mehr schlecht, wenn ich daran denke
> die Binnenkonjunktur mit der Massnahme anzukurbeln, die Mehrwertsteuer von 17 auf 19%
> anzuheben. Die nötige Altersvorsorge mit einer Abgeltungssteuer von über 28% kaputtzumachen


Hinsichtlich der Umsatzsteuer gebe ich dir Recht. Thailand hat in der Asienkrise als Sofortmaßnahme den Steuersatz von 10 auf 7% abgesenkt, auf so eine Idee kommt man in Deutschland nicht.

Aber was ist dein Problem mit der Abgeltungsteuer? Wenn dein persönlicher Steuersatz niedriger ist bekommst du doch die Differenz mit der Einkommensteuerveranlagung erstattet.

ich warte übrigens immer noch auf einen Beleg dafür, dass Zumwinkel das zugegeben hat.

----------

Unsere "neuen Asozialen". Wobei es immer schon die alten waren.

----------

> ich warte übrigens immer noch auf einen Beleg dafür, dass Zumwinkel das zugegeben hat.


er persönlich wird keine stellung dazu nehmen. wäre er ja auch dumm. das werden seine anwälte regeln. denn jede aussage wird auf die goldwaage gelegt.

----------

Da ja Zumsi höchstwahrscheinlich nur Gestaltungsspielräume genutzt hat,
können wir uns jetzt wieder intensiv der unglaublichen Sozial-Abzocke von Hartz4-Empfänger widmen.

----------

> unglaublichen Sozial-Abzocke von Hartz4-Empfänger widmen.


die werden alle zusammen noch nicht mal das zusammen bekommen was der mann alleine hinterzogen hat.
der wird schon seinen kopf aus der schlinge zuholen wissen. nach 2-3 jahren bei prozessbeginn wird er entweder alzheimer haben oder anders medizinisch nicht verhandlungsfähig sein.
steht dann im gerichtsprotokoll: nicht verhandlungsfähig.
wie bei allen grossen.

p.s.
bin ja mal gespannt, welche köpfe nächste woche noch rollen.
was gewiss ist, meiner ist nicht dabei. hehe.......

----------

> Zitat von Monta
> 
> unglaublichen Sozial-Abzocke von Hartz4-Empfänger widmen.
> 
> 
> die werden alle zusammen noch nicht mal das zusammen bekommen was der mann alleine hinterzogen hat.


Kann man das hier auf einer sachlichen Ebene diskutieren? Monta, dass ich das bestimmt nicht schönreden will, wenn sich denn der Verdacht bestätigt, habe ich ja bereits im Eingangsposting geschrieben, also ist deine Polemik hier deplatziert.

Und @DocBryce: Da unterschätzt du aber was Hartz4 kostet.

----------

Ein fahler Beigeschmack bleibt bei der ganzen Aktion, wie man an die Informationen, die zu dem Verdacht geführt haben, gekommen ist: 
http://www.n-tv.de/919906.html

----------


## wingman

Da hat kürzlich so ein SPD Affe vorgerechnet das ein ALG II Empfänger ich glaube mit 4,20 Euro am Tag auskommen könnte.
Für mich ist Deutschland durch und durch korrupt und verlogen, denke dieses Land steht den Russen oder Thailand kaum nach. Da werden Deals ausgehandelt, das Recht verbogen, man kann nur staunen. Und der grosse Teppich des Vergessen darüber gelegt, Amen.

----------

> ...also ist deine Polemik hier deplatziert...


War nicht an Dich gerichtet. Gleichzeitig halte ich eine Verbindung der allgemein sehr massiven Vorwürfen des Sozialbetruges durch H4-Empfänger, mit diesem Groß-Skandal der sich hier abzeichnet für mehr als berechtigt.

----------

Monta, ich bin da etwas skeptischer als du, ob da tatsächlich noch dutzende an Hausdurchsuchungen oder gar, wie schon geschrieben wurde, hunderte folgen werden. Dieses Getöse jetzt könnte auch bloße Taktik sein um Reihenweise Steuersünder zur Selbstanzeige zu treiben.

Mal sehen ob demnächst ein paar bei uns deswegen anrufen.

----------

Chak, meinst Du jetzt, es hätte einen Steuerbetrug größeren Ausmaßes gar nicht stattgefunden (Gestaltungsspielräume)?
Oder meinst Du, es wäre so gut getarnt, dass die Steuerfahnder da gar nicht rankommen werden?

----------

Ich meine, zuerst einmal sieht es mittlerweile so aus, als sei man durch zumindest fragwürdige, eventuell gesetzeswidrige Methoden an die Informationen gelangt. Dann ist die Frage, ob man wirklich Informationen über so viele Übeltäter hat, und wenn ja, ob man die wirklich alle verfolgen will oder nicht vielmehr hofft, dieser spektakuläre Fall zeigt schon genug Wirkung, dass viele andere sich selbst anzeigen um ihrer tatsächlich oder vermeintlich drohenden Bestrafung zu entgehen; damit sparte man sich ja auch einiges an Mühe. Es ist doch schon bezeichnend, dass man ausgerechnet mit dem offensichtlich prominentesten auf der Liste anfängt.

Schließlich weise ich noch darauf hin, dass ein großer Unterschied zwischen Steuergestaltung besteht, die an sich legal ist, und Steuerhinterziehung.

----------

Der Weg der Fahndung ("fragwürdig") und die  Wirkung die man evtl. erwirken will, ist ja erst einmal eine Sache.
Und egal, wie die Umstände sind, für mich wäre es interessant zu wissen, ob da was in einem großen Umfang stattgefunden hat. Alles andere ist erst einmal sekundär.

----------


## Hua Hin

> Aber was ist dein Problem mit der Abgeltungsteuer? Wenn dein persönlicher Steuersatz niedriger ist bekommst du doch die Differenz mit der Einkommensteuerveranlagung erstattet.


@Chak, ich werde mich hüten, mit einem Steuerberater eine öffentliche Grundsatzdiskussion
über dieses Thema auszufechten. Unser Gerechtigkeitsbewusstsein liegen da wohl um Welten auseinander. Schliesslich ist dieses ungerechte Regelwerk die Basis deiner beruflichen Existenz. Glaube mir, ein Mann wie Steinbrück zerstört mehr, als dass er gutes schafft.
Ich mache mir ernsthafte Sorgen um den Finanzplatz Deutschland.

Gruss Alex

----------


## Hua Hin

Wow, die wohl teuerste CD der Welt.
Das Bundesfinanzministerium zahlt 4,2 Millionen € an einen geheimen Informanten.
Schlachttag ist angesagt.
Schön und gut, aber vielleicht sollte sich mal ein Land mit den höchsten Steuerquoten der Welt einmal Gedanken machen, dieses Geld in ein einfacheres und gerechteres Steuersystem zu investieren. 
Weniger ist manchmal mehr. ( eine Aussage, die für deutsche Finanzminister kontraproduktiv zu sein scheint oder das Kapital ist wie ein scheues Reh. )

Gruss Alex

----------

Gerechter für wen?

----------


## Hua Hin

@Monta, es geht nicht darum, Leute wie 64jährige Menschen wie Zumwinkel zu unterstützen, die ihre ganze Kohle in ihrem restlichen Leben sowieso nicht mehr ausgeben können.
Es geht einfach darum, dem hart beschäftigen Arbeiter, der jede Woche 40 Stunden an seiner Maschine steht, der auch was sparen will und an Altersvorsorge denkt, 
permanent von dieser Regierung abgestraft wird. Jetzt hat dieser Arbeiter endlich mal was 
gespart und versucht mit seinem bereits versteuertem Geld mal in eine Aktie zu investieren,
wird er gleich vom Staat bestraft.
Jetzt mal vom Verlustrisiko mal  ganz abgesehen.

Armes Deutschland

Gruss Alex

----------


## Hua Hin

Wohl nur einer von mehreren Gründen, dass die Aktienkultur in Deutschland keinen fruchtbaren Boden finden wird, die Quote müsste etwa bei 5 % liegen, eine Schande gegenüber anderen hochindustristualisierten Ländern. 
Aber ich bin überzeugt, unser Steinbrück wird diese Quote noch sehr wohl drücken.
Mittlerweile wird der DAX von über 50 % Ausländern beeinflusst.
Können wir darauf stolz sein?

Gruss Alex

----------

Den ganzen Scheiß sollte man verbieten, zumindest unter strengste Kontrollen stellen.

----------


## Erich

Habe gerade folgende Sprüche von einer website kopiert:

" Sprüche
Manchen dann doch in den Mund gelegt, aber nicht von mir:

    * Man sollte nie die gleiche Dummheit zweimal machen, denn die Auswahl ist sehr groß! (Berthold Brecht)
    * Eine gute Vorbereitung ermöglicht eine schnelle und sichere Reise. (Odysseus)
    * *Der Mensch ist ein Spezialfall des Fehlers.*
    * Und wir werden uns einen guten Anwalt besorgen (Adam, -Vertreibung aus dem Paradies)
    * Jede Minute, die man lacht, verlängert das Leben um 1 Stunde (chinesisches Sprichwort)
    * Da hat man ein Challenger Unglück veranstaltet... (Prof. Reinhard Keil-Slawik über Experimente)
    * Der Erlkönig: Er reitet wie der Wind zu seiner Schnalle, in seinen Armen das Kind war alle. (Klaus Peter Schreiner)
    * der SPD-Slogan: Innovation statt Gerechtigkeit (?)
    * Ihr Kinderlein kommet: Macht zu das Tor, die Tür macht dicht, die anderen Kinder wollen wir nicht. (Klaus Peter Schreiner ?)
    * Freiheit ist immer die Freiheit des anders Tankenden! (Richard Rogler über 5 DM-Benzin)
    * "Glauben Sie keinem Fachmann, der Ihnen sagt, er hätte das schon immer so gemacht: man kann auch etwas 20 Jahre lang falsch machen!" (Tucholsky )
    * Never change a running code!
    * In zweifelhaften Fällen entscheide man sich für das Richtige! (Karl Kraus)
    * Der letzte macht die Tür zu. (Honecker)
    * Die 4 Feinde der DDR: Frühling, Sommer, Herbst und Winter. (?)
    * Ein Bigamist ist jemand, der von zwei Übeln beide wählte. (?)
    * *Europa ist ein Irrenhaus, Deutschland die geschlossene Abteilung. (?)*
    * 3 Säulen der Kultur: Hochzeit, Mahlzeit, Freizeit. (Jürgen Becker)
    * Immer nur ernst zu sein, ist der beste Weg, sich lächerlich zu machen. (C.Thurau)
    * *Indianische Weisheit: Und wenn der letzte Fisch gegessen und der letzte Baum gefällt ist, werdet ihr sehen, daß uns das alles scheißegal ist. (Harald Schmidt Show)*
    * Im Zusammenhang zweier Menschen gibt es Schlimmeres als Treuebruch. Zum Beispiel Gleichgültigkeit, Humorlosigkeit, Monotonie, Bosheit, Taktlosigkeit und Intoleranz. (Lilli Palmer)
    * Ein Fanatiker ist jemand, der seine Anstrengungen verdoppelt, wenn er sein Ziel vergessen hat. (George Santayana)
    * *Es gibt mehr Arschlöcher, die sich für heilige halten, als umgekehrt.*
    * Wie nennt man Köche, die sich auf Süsskram spezialisiert haben? Desserteure.
    * Wenn Du glaubst, Kinder sind die, die immer lustig sind ... dann bist du nie ein Kind gewesen. (Carsten Thurau) "

Dem gibt es nichts hinzuzufügen (ausser natürlich andere Sprüche in der Art), zum aktuellen Fall irgendwie passende fett markiert - heute dreht sich doch alles nur noch darum, möglichst schnell mit möglichst wenig Einsatz soviel wie möglich rauszuholen.
Wenn man es so betrachtet:

Was unterscheidet dann grundsätzlich noch eine Stangentänzerin von einer Bar aus Thailand vom Top-Manager in D?
Die Höhe der Bezüge?
Die Motivation?

----------


## big_cloud

Alex, 
hatte drueben schon mal versucht den Malocher/Gewerksschafter/Betriebsrat raushaengen zu lassen und habs voll auf die Fresse gekriegt. Abhaengig Beschaeftigte sind halt selbst schuld an ihrer Lage oder zu doof um das Geld welches auf der Strasse liegt aufzusammeln.
Leute bescheissen, Versicherungen aufschwatzen oder bei Steuerkuerzungen hilfreich zur Seite stehn ist in und bringt Kohle.
Der, welcher mit seiner Haende Arbeit Werte schafft ist der doofe.
Ich fuer mich rechne fest damit das die Blase, Boerse, Dienstleitungs Gesellschaft bald platzt.
Wenn Geld, Geld produziert ist was faul und geht meist nicht lange gut, nur haben sich dann diese K(riegs)sengewinnler rechtzeitig abgesetzt mit ihrer Kohle und leben auf den Caymans, Bahamas, Thailand oder sonst wo.
Staat holt sich seine Kohle beim Malocher
Hab meine Steuerkarte verbummelt/nicht rechtzeitig abgegeben, mal eben 600 Flocken weniger verdient/erhalten im Januar

Das war das Wort zum Sonntag aus Lembeck

Lothar



PS: Bin im Moment auf voll Depri, aber nicht bekloppt

----------

BigC, du bist ja wohl der letzte, der Grund hat sich zu beschweren.

----------

> Jetzt hat dieser Arbeiter endlich mal was 
> gespart und versucht mit seinem bereits versteuertem Geld mal in eine Aktie zu investieren,
> wird er gleich vom Staat bestraft.
> Jetzt mal vom Verlustrisiko mal  ganz abgesehen.
> 
> Armes Deutschland
> 
> Gruss Alex


Jetzt wird langsam klar, worauf du hinaus willst. 

Aktiengewinne waren schon vorher steuerpflichtig, zumindest relativ kurzfristige. Beschwerst du dich etwa, dass du diese mit der Abschlagsteuer nicht mehr hinterziehen kannst? Das ist dann doch das gleiche, was man Zumwinkel jetzt vorwirft, nur in einem anderen Maßstab, was es auch nicht besser macht.

Sollte ich das falsch interpretieren, dann bist du selber schuld, weil du nicht konkret äußerst was du meinst.

----------


## Erich

> Zitat von Hua Hin
> 
> Jetzt hat dieser Arbeiter endlich mal was 
> gespart und versucht mit seinem bereits versteuertem Geld mal in eine Aktie zu investieren,
> wird er gleich vom Staat bestraft.
> Jetzt mal vom Verlustrisiko mal  ganz abgesehen.
> 
> Armes Deutschland
> 
> ...


Chak, Dir wird wahrscheinlich niemals klar, worauf Lothar hinaus will, ich hab das schon verstanden - ich hab auch sone sch... Woche als Angestellter hinter mir, weil ich zu blöd bin zum "Geld machen" und zu doof dazu, andere abzuzocken.

Das war mein Wort zum Sonntag.

----------


## big_cloud

> BigC, du bist ja wohl der letzte, der Grund hat sich zu beschweren.


mir ist durchaus bewusst das die Scheisse, in der ich bis Oberkante Unterlippe stecke von mir selbst angesammelt worden ist.
Loddar ist halt ueber Jahre platt/krank, hab meinen Job noch so grade eben geschafft, hier liegen Briefe ungeoeffnet von vor zwei Jahren rum
besonders nett find ich die foermlichen Zustellungen, die kommen auf nen Extra Haufen

----------


## big_cloud

ich funktionier noch halbwegs
aber *Meine* Energie ist mir vor acht Jahren abhanden gekommen
Frau weg, Familie kaputt, Loddar kaputt, fertig
ohne Panida waer ich schon untertage, wie man bei uns im Pott sagt, und taet die Radieschen von unten begucken  ::

----------


## Hua Hin

> Jetzt wird langsam klar, worauf du hinaus willst. 
> 
> Aktiengewinne waren schon vorher steuerpflichtig, zumindest relativ kurzfristige. Beschwerst du dich etwa, dass du diese mit der Abschlagsteuer nicht mehr hinterziehen kannst? Das ist dann doch das gleiche, was man Zumwinkel jetzt vorwirft, nur in einem anderen Maßstab, was es auch nicht besser macht.
> 
> Sollte ich das falsch interpretieren, dann bist du selber schuld, weil du nicht konkret äußerst was du meinst.


Siehste Chak, Du bist nur ein Abhänginger von denen greislichen Abgeordneten, die im Bundesrat irrelevante Gesetze beschliessen, die wesentlich von Lobbyisten beeinflusst werden.. Du bist im Endeffekt nur ein ausführendendes Organ für falsche Entscheidungen.

Gruss Alex

----------


## Erich

> Jetzt wird langsam klar, worauf du hinaus willst. 
> 
> Aktiengewinne waren schon vorher steuerpflichtig, zumindest relativ kurzfristige. Beschwerst du dich etwa, dass du diese mit der Abschlagsteuer nicht mehr hinterziehen kannst? Das ist dann doch das gleiche, was man Zumwinkel jetzt vorwirft, nur in einem anderen Maßstab, was es auch nicht besser macht.
> 
> Sollte ich das falsch interpretieren, dann bist du selber schuld, weil du nicht konkret äußerst was du meinst.
> 			
> 		
> 
> Siehste Chak, Du bist nur ein Abhänginger von denen greislichen Abgeordneten, die im Bundesrat irrelevante Gesetze beschliessen, die wesentlich von Lobbyisten beeinflusst werden.. Du bist im Endeffekt nur ein ausführendendes Organ für falsche Entscheidungen.
> ...


Hi Alex,

Chak verdient "sein" Geld damit, dass er es Leuten aus der Tasche zieht, die dieses Geld ansonsten in Form von komplizierten Steuern auch los würden.
Für ihn ist das absolut ok, da er sich in einem Abhängigkeitsverhältnis zum deutschen Steuerdschungel befindet und das dürfte er wissen (also dumm isser glaube nicht).
Mich stört nur, dass er das nicht zugibt und stattdessen anderen das Wort umdreht bzw. aus deren Posts "das passende" sinnverfremdet "herausseziert".

----------


## wingman

@Erich, ganz klar.........die Stangentänzerin ist ehrlicher als der Top Manager.


Was unterscheidet dann grundsätzlich noch eine Stangentänzerin von einer Bar aus Thailand vom Top-Manager in D?
Die Höhe der Bezüge?
Die Motivation?

----------


## Erich

> @Erich, ganz klar.........die Stangentänzerin ist ehrlicher als der Top Manager.
> 
> 
> Was unterscheidet dann grundsätzlich noch eine Stangentänzerin von einer Bar aus Thailand vom Top-Manager in D?
> Die Höhe der Bezüge?
> Die Motivation?


Wir verstehen uns   ::

----------


## Hua Hin

oder erkläre mir mal Chak,
warum diese ganzen schweinischen Gesetze während der Euphorie WM 2006
beschlossen wurden. 
Ein Volk in Trance.

Gruss Alex

----------

> Den ganzen Scheiß sollte man verbieten, zumindest unter strengste Kontrollen stellen.


Da sind wir uns ja mal 100% einig. Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass man das Umgehen von Verboten verbieten sollte. Kontrollen gibt es ja anscheinend schon, da die aktuelle Situation für den Herrn wohl das Ergebnis einer Kontrolle ist.

----------

> Hi Alex,
> 
> Chak verdient "sein" Geld damit, dass er es Leuten aus der Tasche zieht, die dieses Geld ansonsten in Form von komplizierten Steuern auch los würden.
> Für ihn ist das absolut ok, da er sich in einem Abhängigkeitsverhältnis zum deutschen Steuerdschungel befindet und das dürfte er wissen (also dumm isser glaube nicht).
> Mich stört nur, dass er das nicht zugibt und stattdessen anderen das Wort umdreht bzw. aus deren Posts "das passende" sinnverfremdet "herausseziert".


Auch Du liebes bisschen, in welchem Altkommiverein bin ich denn hier gelandet?

----------


## wingman

Im Prinzip gehen mir diese Typen ja am Popo vorbei, nur den wirtschaftlichen Schaden den sie verursachen ist immens.Es freut mich zwardas nun eine gefrässige Heuschrecke an seiner Gier gestrauchelt ist. Wetten wir drum es wird einen Deal geben plus Persilschein?
Und genau das ist es was mich absolut in Deutschland ankotzt, begann ja schon mit dem Peter Hartz.
Das hat schon etwas von einer Bananenrepublik, passt auch das Kürzel.........BRD Bananenrepublik Deutschland.

----------

> oder erkläre mir mal Chak,
> warum diese ganzen schweinischen Gesetze während der Euphorie WM 2006
> beschlossen wurden. 
> Ein Volk in Trance.
> 
> Gruss Alex


Sage du erstmal, was du damit überhaupt meinst. Sonst wird mir wieder vorgeworfen, ich seziere mir nur etwas heraus, dabei bleibt mir gar nichts anderes übrig als zu interpretieren, wenn du so nebulös bleibst.

----------

> Zitat von Erich
> 
> 
> Hi Alex,
> 
> Chak verdient "sein" Geld damit, dass er es Leuten aus der Tasche zieht, die dieses Geld ansonsten in Form von komplizierten Steuern auch los würden.
> Für ihn ist das absolut ok, da er sich in einem Abhängigkeitsverhältnis zum deutschen Steuerdschungel befindet und das dürfte er wissen (also dumm isser glaube nicht).
> Mich stört nur, dass er das nicht zugibt und stattdessen anderen das Wort umdreht bzw. aus deren Posts "das passende" sinnverfremdet "herausseziert".
> 
> ...


Das frage ich mich allerdings auch manchmal.

Wenn Lothar meint, er würde "malochen", dabei verbringt er, so wie ich das verstanden habe (ich lasse mich gerne eines besseren belehren), seine Zeit damit irgendwelche Prozesse zu überwachen, was ihm genügend Zeit lässt nebenbei ausgiebig im Internet zu surfen und wird dafür auch noch recht ordentlich bezahlt, was ich ihm durchaus nicht missgönne, aber auch nicht unberücksichtigt bleiben sollte bei der Einschätzung seiner Äußerungen.

Meint ihr denn ernsthaft, dass meine Arbeit leichter sei? Zumal ich für jeden Fehler persönlich hafte.

----------


## big_cloud

Chak, wenn ich Fehler mache fliegt mir was um die Ohren oder ich hafte gleichmaessig verteilt an der Wand  ::  


Gruss
Lothar

----------


## schiene

> Chak, wenn ich Fehler mache fliegt mir was um die Ohren oder ich hafte gleichmaessig verteilt an der Wand  
> 
> 
> Gruss
> Lothar


dat gibt aber böse Flecke an der Wand!  ::

----------


## spinne

> ..........
> Meint ihr denn ernsthaft, dass meine Arbeit leichter sei? Zumal ich für jeden Fehler persönlich hafte.


  ::  
Hi, Chak!
Willst du uns die Tränen in die Augen treiben?  ::  
Ich denke, du hast genau so eine Versicherung wie die anderen Freiberufler auch! Also, haften tut letztendlich deine Versicherungsgesellschaft!  ::  

spinne

----------

> Chak, wenn ich Fehler mache fliegt mir was um die Ohren oder ich hafte gleichmaessig verteilt an der Wand  
> 
> 
> Gruss
> Lothar


D.h. Du wirst dafür bezahlt, dass Du Verantwortung trägst?

----------

> Hi, Chak!
> Willst du uns die Tränen in die Augen treiben?  
> Ich denke, du hast genau so eine Versicherung wie die anderen Freiberufler auch! Also, haften tut letztendlich deine Versicherungsgesellschaft!  
> 
> spinne


Diese Versicherung hat aber auch eine bestimmte Deckungssumme. 
Und meinst du denn, diese Versicherung ist günstig und erhöht zudem nicht die Beiträge, wenn man sie in Anspruch nimmt?

Bei grober Fahrlässigkeit etwa springt sie zudem auch nicht ein.

----------


## schiene

Finde das Bild paßt irgendwie zum Thema

----------


## spinne

> Diese Versicherung hat aber auch eine bestimmte Deckungssumme. 
> Und meinst du denn, diese Versicherung ist günstig und erhöht zudem nicht die Beiträge, wenn man sie in Anspruch nimmt?


Meine ich nicht. Aber das sind deine ganz normalen Kosten, die du doch wohl geltend machst, oder?  ::  




> Bei grober Fahrlässigkeit etwa springt sie zudem auch nicht ein.


Richtig! Aber wenn du *grob* fahrlässig arbeiten würdest, wärst du auf dieser Stelle, wie auf den meisten anderen ebenfalls, auch Fehl am Platze.

spinne

----------


## Hua Hin

> Sage du erstmal, was du damit überhaupt meinst. Sonst wird mir wieder vorgeworfen, ich seziere mir nur etwas heraus, dabei bleibt mir gar nichts anderes übrig als zu interpretieren, wenn du so nebulös bleibst.


@Chak, die Abgeltungssteuer wurde während der WM 2006 abgesegnet, in einem Augenblick
wo sich die Republik in einem Rausch befand und kein Gehör für strenge Nachrichten hatte.
Jetzt erzähl mir bitte nicht, dass das Zufall war.

Gruss Alex

----------

> Meine ich nicht. Aber das sind deine ganz normalen Kosten, die du doch wohl geltend machst, oder?


Und Kosten, die ich steuerlich gelten machen kann, meinst du, gehen nicht von meinem Gewinn ab?

----------

> @Chak, die Abgeltungssteuer wurde während der WM 2006 abgesegnet, in einem Augenblick
> wo sich die Republik in einem Rausch befand und kein Gehör für strenge Nachrichten hatte.
> Jetzt erzähl mir bitte nicht, dass das Zufall war.


Ich weiß ja immer noch nicht, warum du nun die Abgeltungsteuer so empörend findest.

----------


## Hua Hin

@Chak, sowas kann nur jemand fragen, der anscheinend mit seinem Sparbuch unter seinem 
Kopfkissen schläft und von seinen mittlerweilen gekürzten 801 € Sparerfreibeträgen träumt. Du scheinst mir nicht der Typ zu sein, der in seinem Leben schon mal spekuliert oder investiert hat, geschweige denn irgendwie am Produktivkapital Deutschlands
irgendwelchen Anteil genommen hat. Sonst würdest Du nicht so komisch fragen.

Gruss Alex

----------


## guenny

Was regt ihr euch eigentlich schon wieder auf?
Ich finde es immer köstlich, wenn sich die Leute, deren Einkommen aus unselbstständiger oder auch selbstständiger Arbeit sich nur marginal unterscheidet, gegenseitig der Abzocke und des Unverständnisses bezichtigen.
Bleiben wir doch lieber dabei, uns der Relationen bewusst zu werden und das Augenmerk auf die wirklichen Abzocker zu lenken.
Chak, du hast glaube ich mal die Äußerung getan, dass du gegen die Absetzbarkeit der Fahrten zur Arbeit als Werbungskosten bist, oder irre ich da? Auch das sind Ausgaben, die man vom Einkommen absetzen können sollte, oder? Und zwar vom ersten Kilometer an.
Ich halte auch nichts davon, pauschal die Steuerberater in die Ecke der Steuerhinterzieher zu rücken, nur weil sie auf Grund ihrer Kenntnis der Rechts- und Sachlage für ihre Mandanten ein optimales Ergebnis bei der Ausschöpfung der gesetzlichen Möglichkeiten zur Minderung der persönlichen oder betrieblichen Steuerlast erzielen können.
Es steht jedem frei, sich einen Berater zu nehmen für die Steuererklärung oder es selbst zu machen. Allerdings kommt es häufig vor, dass die Finanzämter gleiche Sachverhalte unterschiedlcih beurteilen, je nachdem ob der Steuerpflichtige selbst oder ein Steuerberater der Verfasser der Erklärung ist.

Ich vermute mal, dass das Netto-Einkommen der kleineren Unternehmer, Freiberufler, Selbstständigen oder Geschäftsführer kleinerer Unternehmen sich nciht sehr von dem gutbezahlter Facharbeiter, Angestellten oder Beamten im öffentlichen Dienst unterscheidet. Von daher also die falsche Zielgruppe für Prügel.
Allerdings ist mein Verständnis für das Inschutznehmen von Leuten eines Zumwinkel-Kalibers im anderen Falle sehr eng begrenzt.

----------

> Chak, du hast glaube ich mal die Äußerung getan, dass du gegen die Absetzbarkeit der Fahrten zur Arbeit als Werbungskosten bist, oder irre ich da? Auch das sind Ausgaben, die man vom Einkommen absetzen können sollte, oder? Und zwar vom ersten Kilometer an.


Ich bin zu dieser Frage etwas zweigespalten. Aus Gründen der Gerechtigkeit müsste es absetzbar sein, weil man ohne diese Kosten keine Einkpnfte erzielen kann. Ich finde es allerdings demnjenigen gegenüber ungerecht, der näher zu seiner Arbeitsstätte wohnt und dafür eine höhere Miete zahlt, was gerade in Hamburg gegenüber dem Umland der Fall ist, und dafür steuerlich bestraft wird, aber das kann man wohl schwer gerecht lösen.

----------

> @Chak, sowas kann nur jemand fragen, der anscheinend mit seinem Sparbuch unter seinem 
> Kopfkissen schläft und von seinen mittlerweilen gekürzten 801 € Sparerfreibeträgen träumt. Du scheinst mir nicht der Typ zu sein, der in seinem Leben schon mal spekuliert oder investiert hat, geschweige denn irgendwie am Produktivkapital Deutschlands
> irgendwelchen Anteil genommen hat. Sonst würdest Du nicht so komisch fragen.
> 
> Gruss Alex


Also hatte ich mit meiner Vermutung doch recht, dich stört, dass du nun nicht mehr an einer Versteuerung vorbei kommst.

Ich habe sehr wohl einen Anteil am Produktivkapital, allerdings hauptsächlich einen direkten und den muss ich voll versteuern, was du offenbar bisher nicht getan hast wie ich deinen Äußerungen entnehme. Nun hat aber leider das Bundesverfassungsgericht entschieden, dass es nicht verfassungsgemäß ist, wenn nur ein paar ehrliche die dummen sind. Deshalb musste die Besteuerung von Spekulationsgewinnen geändert werden. Man hätte sie natürlich auch ganz steuerfrei stellen können, aber das war in diesem Staat ja nicht zu erwarten.

----------


## Hua Hin

Nee Chak,
man hält sich ja an die 12 Monate Haltedauer, was für mich in der heutigen Zeit sowieso schon der grösste Witz ist. Und hör jetzt mir bitte auf mit Verlustvorträgen. Da brauchste ja schon als Privatmann ne eigene Sekretärin. Steinbrück und Eichel lassen grüssen.
Mich wundert nur immer, dass die alle irgendwie gleich aussehen, die Zerstörer des Finanzplatzes Deutschlands.
Oder was glaubst Du, wie hoch die Aktienquote im Jahre 2010 volksmässig noch tendiert?
Ich tippe mal auf 3 %, damit können wir mit jeder Bananenrepublik konkurrieren.
Tolle Leistung.

Aber lieber mal schnell 4,2 Millionen € für ne kriminelle CD bezahlt, denn die haben ja ihre eigenen Gesetze.

Gruss Alex

----------

Nun gut, warum sagst du nicht gleich, dass du das meinst. Aber ich meine da liegst du falsch, wenn du darin die Gründe für die wenigen Aktienbesitzer siehst, denn in anderen Ländern mit wesentlich mehr Aktienbesitzern gibt es auch keine Beschränkung der Spekulationsbesteuerung durch irgendwelche Behaltensdauern.

----------


## wingman

Ist schon eine seltsame Krankheit an der Leute wie Zumwinkel erkranken........man nennt sie Gierschlund und Raffke.
Nur irgendwann ist halt der Brocken zu gross.........so nam na.
Bin mal gespannt mit welchem Deal seine Anwälte in heraushauen fürn Appel und ein Ei.

----------


## Dieter

> Ich finde es allerdings demnjenigen gegenüber ungerecht, der näher zu seiner Arbeitsstätte wohnt und dafür eine höhere Miete zahlt, was gerade in Hamburg gegenüber dem Umland der Fall ist, und dafür steuerlich bestraft wird, aber das kann man wohl schwer gerecht lösen.


Ist nicht ungerecht, der der in der City und nicht im Umland wohnt hat ja eben diese Muehen und finanziellen Aufwendungen nicht und ausserdem eine klar bessere Lebensqualitaet.

----------


## guenny

Danke Dieter, hatte gerade keine Zeit zu antworten. Ich denke auch, dass für die Wohnortwahl der Weg zur Arbeitsstätte nur ein Kriterium unter anderen ist.

----------

Dieter, wieso hat er denn keine finanziellen Aufwendungen? Er hat nur andere, erhöhte Wohnkosten, die nicht abzugsfähig sind, gegenüber erhöten Fahrtkosten, die steuerlich (zu Recht) abzugsfähig sind. Das mit der Lebensqualität mag ja auf dich oder mich zutreffen (wobei du doch in Bangkok auch etwas außerhalb wohnst), aber nicht auf die Familie mit kleinen Kindern, die lieber im Grünen wohnt, also eine Frage der Prioritäten hinsichtlich Lebensqualität.

----------


## Dieter

Diesen Aspekt kann man natuerlich auch so sehen.

Trotzdem, die Zumwinkel / Lichtensteingeschichte mit der fuer 5 Mio gekauften Namensliste is der Hammer   ::  .

----------

Ihr seid schon wirklich lustig drauf hier, sich bei den Millionen, die der Postchef hinterzogen hat, über die Pendlerpauschale auszutauschen!

Der Wegfall der Pendlerpauschale kostet mich richtig Geld (fahre täglich 30 KM hin und zurück) und das nicht, weil in Wülfrath die Wohnungskosten günstiger sind als in Essen, ganz im Gegenteil aber ich will kein "Potti" werden!

Aber ist ja auch nur Kleinscheiß im Vergleich zu Zumwinkel! Dem täte ne Million nicht weh, mir der Wegfall der Pendlerpauschale, schon

Grüße

Volker

----------


## odd

Postchef und (noch) Aufsichtrat bei Lufthansa.

----------


## Erich

Was heute so in den Nachrichten kam in Sachen Liechtenstein (hab leider nur ein paar kurze Ausschnitte gesehen) - wenn Angela jetzt nicht diplomatisch vorgeht, gibt das noch ne Kriegserklärung  ::

----------


## Erich

::  , das können die ja gar nicht.

Aus Wikipedia: "Landesverteidigung

Das Fürstentum besitzt seit dem 12. Februar 1868 keine eigene Armee mehr, jedoch ist in der Verfassung die allgemeine Wehrpflicht nach wie vor verankert. Für die innere Sicherheit und Kriminalitätsbekämpfung ist die Landespolizei zuständig. Einige Gemeinden unterhalten auch eine eigene Gemeindepolizei.

Während des Zweiten Weltkriegs wollte die Schweiz das Territorium des Fürstentums Liechtenstein in ihre Landesverteidigung einbeziehen, da die liechtensteinische Topologie günstige Voraussetzungen für einen Angriff auf die schweizerische Landesgrenze im Rheintal bot. Liechtenstein lehnte dies jedoch ab, da es fürchtete, dies würde seine Beziehungen zum nationalsozialistischen Deutschland übermässig belasten. Die Schweiz drängte auch nach Kriegsende auf eine Lösung des Problems. Schliesslich trat Liechtenstein in mehreren Etappen - jeweils gegen finanzielle und territoriale Entschädigung - militärisch wichtige Punkte an die Schweiz ab, zuletzt 1955 mit dem Ellhorn.[6][7]

Bis heute existiert kein (offizieller) Vertrag, der eine Interventionspflicht oder ein Interventionsrecht der Schweiz für den Fall eines Angriffs auf liechtensteinisches Territorium regeln würde. (Dies steht im Widerspruch zum CIA World Factbook, das behauptet: „defense is the responsibility of Switzerland“)."

----------


## odd

> Was heute so in den Nachrichten kam in Sachen Liechtenstein (hab leider nur ein paar kurze Ausschnitte gesehen) - wenn Angela jetzt nicht diplomatisch vorgeht, gibt das noch ne Kriegserklärung


Du sprichst in Rätseln 

Ab heute mit Umlaute  ::

----------

Finde ich nicht, Odd. Liechtenstein hat sich, wie ich finde zu recht, über die Art der Informationsbeschaffung beschwert. Heute ist der Ministerpräsident in Berlin und spricht mit Merkel und Steinbrück.

----------


## odd

> Finde ich nicht, Odd. Liechtenstein hat sich, wie ich finde zu recht, über die Art der Informationsbeschaffung beschwert. Heute ist der Ministerpräsident in Berlin und spricht mit Merkel und Steinbrück.


Nicht jeder ist mit der deutschen Politik komplett vertraut. Ich jedenfalls kenne die Problematik zwischen Deutschland und Liechtenstein nicht. Ein Link wäre nicht schlecht.

----------

Odd, du brauchst doch nur auf die Website irgendeiner Publikation aus Deutschland zu gehen, da ist doch das Hauptthema derzeit der sogenante Steuerskandal und alles drumherum.

Nur ein Beispiel: http://www.tagesschau.de/wirtschaft/ste ... ung20.html

----------


## guenny

> Finde ich nicht, Odd. Liechtenstein hat sich, wie ich finde zu recht, über die Art der Informationsbeschaffung beschwert. Heute ist der Ministerpräsident in Berlin und spricht mit Merkel und Steinbrück.


Meines Erachtens trifft hier der Spruch "getroffene Hunde bellen" besser. Würde sich Liechtenstein und andere noch exisitierende europäische Steuerparadiese an die steuerlichen Regelungen halten wie die übrigen, wäre das alles kein Thema. So wurde doch nur einmal mehr deutlich dass die - nach Infos aus der Presse heute - 30% ihres BIP mit Geldgeschäften verdienen. Wovon dann wohl ein erklecklicher Teil über in anderen Ländern als Steuerhinterziehung geltende Tatbestände erwirtschaftet sein dürfte.
Hier ruft der Täter "haltet den Dieb"

----------

Guenny, es ist doch nicht das Problem Liechtensteins, wenn Deutsche dadurch Steuern hinterziehen, dass sie ihre dort erzielten Kapitaleinkünfte nicht erklären. Was man ihnen höchstens vorwerfen kann ist, dass sie die Steuerhinterziehung erleichtern, nur dann muss man auch konkret sagen,w as man von ihnen will.

Ich würde an deren Stelle aber auch den Vogel zeigen, wenn ein anderes Land von mir fordert das Bankgeheimnis abzuschaffen, weil es deren Staatsbürger die Steuerhinterziehung erleichtert.

----------


## guenny

> Ich würde an deren Stelle aber auch den Vogel zeigen, wenn ein anderes Land von mir fordert das Bankgeheimnis abzuschaffen, weil es deren Staatsbürger die Steuerhinterziehung erleichtert.


Naja es geht nicht um die Abschaffung des Bankgeheimnisses, sondern darum, dass Liechtenstein es zum einen zulässt, dass Gelder aus dem Ausland auf anonymen Stiftungskonten geführt werden und zum anderen die Kontrollmitteilungen nicht einführen will. Natürlich erleichtert Liechtenstein damit direkt die Begehung von Straftaten in Deutschland - zum eigenen wirtschaftlichen Vorteil.

----------

guenny, sehe ich ganz genau so!

Grüße

Volker

----------


## big_cloud

die hinterzogenen Steuern sind ja eigentlich nicht weg, die zahlen halt nur viele andere, denen die Steuern direkt vom Entgelt abgezogen werden !

Die Liechtensteiner reissen sich Geld des deutschen steuerehrlichen Buergers unter die Naegel


Gruss
Lothar

----------

Liechtenstein ist ja schon eingeknickt. Merkel konnte sich wieder profilieren.

----------


## guenny

Chak, du spielst hier den Rächer der Enterbten an der falschen Stelle. Wir reden von Europa, nicht von einem x-beliebigen Land.
Aber das Ganze wird jetzt insgesamt unglaubwürdig, wenn man die heutigen Nachrichten über die Rettungspläne für die IKB-Bank sieht. Dem Staat gehören wohl nur 20 oder 30 % aber er trägt 70-80% der Rettungskosten aus der Staatskasse, sprich mit Steuergeldern. Begründung: Damit soll vermieden werden, dass die anderen beteiligten Banken durch zu hohe Beiträge für die Sanierung selbst in Schieflage kommen.
Das kotzt mich an. Die Gewinne privatisieren und die Verluste sozialisieren. Die Quittung werden die Hamburger bei der Wahl ausstellen, die Linken werden kräftig zulegen.
Bei diesen Nachrichten ist es dann in der Tat pupsegal, ob wir da ein paar Milliönchen Steuergelder aus Liechtenstein zurückholen, wir haben eh zuviel, so dass wirs hundertfach unfähigen Bankern in den Rachen werfen.
Mir fällt da nichts mehr ein.

----------


## Erich

Hab ich gestern noch in einer Sendung für Liechtenstein den Begriff "parasitärer Zwergstaat" gehört ... naja  ::  

Könnte man demzufolge D als "Wirtsstaat" bezeichnen.

Gibt auch andere Staaten, USA z.B. handhaben das so:

http://www.handelsblatt.com/News/Pol...uer-linie.html

Das ist wesentlich cleverer und ist D wirklich nichts wert in der Welt - die "Brechstange" ist natürlich nicht ganz so groß - um eine ähnliche Lösung durchsetzen zu können?

----------

> Gibt auch andere Staaten, USA z.B. handhaben das so:
> 
> http://www.handelsblatt.com/News/Pol...uer-linie.html
> 
> Das ist wesentlich cleverer und ist D wirklich nichts wert in der Welt - die "Brechstange" ist natürlich nicht ganz so groß - um eine ähnliche Lösung durchsetzen zu können?


Genau mit der Begründung, was man den USA zugesteht müsse man der EU erst recht zugestehen, hat Merkel erfolgreich Liechtenstein unter Druck gesetzt.

----------

> Das kotzt mich an. Die Gewinne privatisieren und die Verluste sozialisieren. Die Quittung werden die Hamburger bei der Wahl ausstellen, die Linken werden kräftig zulegen.


Ja, schon bei der letzten Umfrage standen sie bei 8%, jetzt wird es wohl zweistellig.

----------


## Erich

> Zitat von Erich
> 
> Gibt auch andere Staaten, USA z.B. handhaben das so:
> 
> http://www.handelsblatt.com/News/Pol...uer-linie.html
> 
> Das ist wesentlich cleverer und ist D wirklich nichts wert in der Welt - die "Brechstange" ist natürlich nicht ganz so groß - um eine ähnliche Lösung durchsetzen zu können?
> 
> 
> Genau mit der Begründung, was man den USA zugesteht müsse man der EU erst recht zugestehen, hat Merkel erfolgreich Liechtenstein unter Druck gesetzt.


ja, aber warum ist das nicht früher geschehen... die deutschen Regierigen schielen doch immer Richtung USA, was so übernehmenswert ist - die sinnvollen Sachen werden aber erst erkannt, wenn das eigene Kind schon im Brunnen liegt...

----------


## Hua Hin

Habe mir mal Donnerstagabend Steinbrück bei Maybritt Ilgner angesehen.
Ging um das Steuerhinterziehungsthema.
Ist immer schön zu wissen, wenn der Staat Hehlerware über den BND aufkaufen lässt und dann das Programm als Amtshilfe deklariert.
Das Schlimme ist, ich habe diesen Typen 60 Minuten in die Augen geschaut, der glaubt wirklich was er sagt.
Das wir das komplizierteste Steuersystem der Welt haben und über 70 % der Weltliteratur in Sachen Steuer nur in Deutsch geschrieben ist, scheint an ihm total vorbei gegangen zu sein.
Dass die Abgeltungssteuer die grösste Farce in seiner Amtszeit ist, weiss er auch noch nicht.
Er bringt es damit fertig, die restliche Aktienkultur des kleinen Mannes von Grund auf zu zerstören.
Warum tun sich ausländische Investoren so schwer in Deutschland?
Vielleicht hätte Nokia ohne Subventionen bei geringerer Steuerbelastung mehr Land in Deutschland gesehen?
Aber was mir noch mehr weh getan hat, dass  die Besucher bei jedem Kommentar noch geklatsch haben.
Ich finde solche Menschen einfach nur gefährlich.
Bin nachwievor überzeugt, dass der Staat bei weniger Steuern, mehr Steuern einnehmen würde.

Gruss
Michael Schumacher

----------


## schiene

Je komplizierter das Steuersystem umsomehr  Schlupflöcher gibt es.

----------


## wingman

ob nicht so mancher name von der daten cd unter den grossen teppich des vergessens gekehrt wird? wirklich kein aktives mitglied des bundestages dabei?
oder nur schadensbegrenzungsversuche?

----------


## Hua Hin

Kann ich mir nicht vorstellen, Wingman.
Der Skandal wäre ja dann noch grösser, als der ursprüngliche Skandal.
Ne ne, der Steinbrück hat richtig Blut geleckt.
Merkwürdig ist nur, dass der Eklat erst öffentlich gemacht wurde, (die Daten waren angeblich
schon länger präsent) als Liechtenstein 4 Wochen vor der Reformierung des Stiftungsgesetzes stand, d.h. eine Verbesserung im Sinne des Anlegers.
Nur lachen habe ich müssen, als unser Finanzminister lautstark tönte,
"es mache überhaupt keinen Sinn bereits besteuertes Einkommen nach Liechtenstein zu transferieren."   ::  

Gruss Alex

----------

